# Ladue Reservoir 3/20/17



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I launched my kayak tonight at 7:30pm at the 44 launch South End. Was trolling HJ-12's and ended up catching this catfish. Didn't have any other hits at all. Paddled along causeway on 422 until 11:15pm until I got tired and called for my ride to shuttle my vehicle to the boat house. Was fun being out there again.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Sweet! Kayak 1979 don't lose your love of that lake...you know as I'm sure that when you catch something from there it's pretty cool...like 2 years ago...I think when you caught that walleye and posted that video. Your love for that lake is the same that I have for westbranch!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol Damn you yak I got all excited thinking that a eye was going to be shown. I should know better it is ladue


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks Guys, yep it is a blast just getting out on the water. This was the first time I really prepared myself the best for night fishing. I purchased some little attachable glow sticks they sell at Walmart in the section between fishing line and hooks. I had remembered how much of a pain it was to try to strain my eyes to see the rod end. With the glo sticks I was able to see every single movement from the lure. Also helped out a lot knowing when my lure was hitting bottom as well to prevent snags. I attached a led work light with duct tape to my action camera mount to turn on at the same time reaching to turn on the camera as well. The most peaceful moment of the evening was around 9pm going around what I call "The Bend" when you can finally see 422 there were some ducks that were floating right towards me as if curious to see what I was. For a while I was paddling right beside them within about 15 feet. The water was like glass other than a brief period of rain which I was prepared for with quickly putting on some Frog Toggs. Feels good to boat my first fish of 2017.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Hear any peepers?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

set-the-drag said:


> Hear any peepers?


Didn't hear any while out there. I would say by the end of the week they should be back out.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

There were a few guys fishing the East side of 44 in the shallows and ended up sharing some fishing stories and info with the one guy while I was launching from 44 parking lot as he was getting some of his gear from his vehicle. I had asked him if they were catching any and then as usual I am in the middle of a long conversation about fishing. He said they had caught some bluegills, a few small yellow perch. Thinking back there may have been peepers in the distance and I may have not heard them with all the noise the geese were making.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

When the peepers are going that's when I like to get out. Usually the fishing is better but anymore that's not the case but very relaxing being out hearing the peepers a sign of the weather to come


----------



## Gene Z (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice fish! It's fun to catch a fish like that in a kayak.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Nice post(s) K79. Way to make it happen! It wasn't particularly warm when you were out there. How'd u feel?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Dressed plenty warm with under armour type gear I always used for distance running, also a lot more layers. Probably not the smartest thing to do in cold water, but I wear a safety vest and my kayak is really stable. You can actually stand on it and it doesn't (hasn't so far) flipped. lol Good video demonstrating the platform. That's the version that doesn't have the center console. ...and no I don't work for Old Town. =)


----------

